# Siebfilter ist fertig



## Carlo (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Siebfilter ist(fast) fertig. Habe in schon in Betrieb und er funktioniert bestens. muß nur noch das Einlaufblech fertig machen (momentan noch ein provisorium).

Bevor es aber Bilder gibt muß ich mich erst mal bei guenter, herbi und olli für die Info`s bedanken.

Sodele,.....fangen wir an:

 Am Anfang stand natürlich die Suche nach einer Kiste. Wie man sieht habe ich eine bekommen....leider mit 8 Löchern im Boden. Also mussten erst mal die Löcher dicht werden.

 Habe mir dafür PVC-Stücke gesägt, Loch gebohrt (kein Durchgangsloch....soll ja dicht werden) und

 mit der Kiste verschraubt.

Und nun schick ich das jetzt erst mal ab. muss zuerst mal sehen ob ich das auch richtig mache mit den Bildern.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Carlo (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Weiter geht`s

Zuerst mal die Löcher für die Flansche gebohrt.

 Wie man sieht mußte erst mal die Außenwand begradigt werden. (Kleiner Tipp von mir...Ersatzklingen und Pflaster bereit halten)

Danach die Flansche einkleben und verschrauben.

Die Trennplatten für den Wassereinlauf und für den Schmutzfang sind aus PVC 10mm.

  Wollte die Platten aus Gründen der stabilität nicht kleben und habe sie deshalb an Winkel angeschraubt.

Gleich geht`s weiter (muß erst Bilder suchen)

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Carlo (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Weiter im Text

Bei den nächsten Bildern sieht man die zur Abdichtung eingeklebten und verschraubten PVC-Trennplatten

 
 Die Aussparung in der PVC-Platte ist für den Einlauf gedacht. Werde den Einlauf verstellbar machen damit das Wasser nicht einseitig einläuft falls die Kiste schräg steht.

Demnächst geht es weiter

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo Carlo,

sieht gut aus. 
Da werden sicher wieder einige was zum Nachbauen haben. 

Bin schon auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.


----------



## Koiheini (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Ja bitte mehr Bilder!!!!
Saubere Arbeit soweit!!!!

nimmste nen Siebgewebe der nen Spaltsieb??? Das Spaltsieb ist zwar etwas teurer, dafür setzt es sich nicht so schnell mit Biofilm zu. 

kleiner Tip : Wenn ihr Stege begradigen müsst nehmt ne Flex mit Moppteller. Ist nur halb so gefährlich wie diese Cutterklingen ,die schonmal unkontrolliert durch die Gegend __ fliegen.


----------



## herbi (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Wau toller VF ! Respekt  

Wünsche mir auch mehr Bilder!

:beeten: :beeten: :beeten: :beeten:


----------



## guenter (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Super Carlo!


----------



## Carlo (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo,

mal kurz noch ein Bildchen rein für euch:

 Hier sieht man den Rahmen für das Sieb. Auf den Rahmen wird das Sieb gelegt und mit den Blechstreifen verschraubt. Alles aus 1.4301 (Edelstahl) 2mm. Wird super stabil! Hab mir somit einen Sieb gemacht den ich auch zum reinigen heraus nehmen kann. Viele kleben den Sieb fest auf eine Leiste......hmm...wie kann man den dann Sauber machen? Dieser Sieb hat einen stabilen Rahmen und ist herausnehmbar. Mit dem Gartenschlauch drauf und dann isser wie neu.

Gruß Carlo


----------



## Carlo (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo Koiheini,

hab momentan ein Siebgewebe. Spaltsieb wäre mir auch lieber gewesen, hab aber keines auftreiben können. Aber das Sieb tut seine Arbeit bis jetzt ohne Ärger....alles bestens.

Gruß 
Carlo


----------



## Wado (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

hallo carlo

da habe ich die gleiche idee gehabt. ich baue mir auch gerade einen vorfilter.
habe auch eine kunststoffkiste in verwendung. der aufbau ist mit deiner fast identisch . habe diese kiste bei e...y gesehen und es dann selbst versucht. ich habe auch geflochtenes sieb genommen. nächstes wochenende wird er zum einsatz kommen.

gruß
klaus


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hi Carlo,


der sieht ja soweit sehr gut aus... 


aba nu zeig auch mal 'n paar Bilder im Betrieb.................


----------



## Carlo (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

hallo,...mal noch ein paar Bildchen

waren ja schon paar nachfragen da.....werde alle beantworten!

  Hier sieht man die Aufhängung....oben ne längere Schraube und ein Loch in den Rahmen

 Hier mit Sieb


----------



## guenter (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo Carlo,

unten an der "übergabe" machst du doch sicher noch was hin, denn sonst haste 

die algen wieder im teich.


----------



## Carlo (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo Guenter,

das Problem hab ich schon gelöst.
Irgendwann ist der "Schmutzkasten" voll und läuft über die Trennwand.

hab in die Trennwand auch ein Stück Sieb eingebaut. Bild muss ich erst noch machen.....funktioniert aber super.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Carlo (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo,

noch paar Bilder.


  Hier die Trennwand zur Schmutzkammer. Hab noch ein Stück Sieb drangebaut. Wenn die Schmutzkammer voll ist kann das Wasser ablaufen....der Dreck bleibt drin.

  Hier mal die Kiste in Betrieb.

  Hier mal die Kiste von außen.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Carlo (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Weiter geht`s


  sodele... hier der "schöne" Sieb.

  Nach der Reinigung.....nur mal kurz mit dem Gartenschlauch drauf.
  

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo Carlo,

danke für die tolle Berichterstattung vom Bau.


----------



## Kevinacecombat (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Super Filter!Bin gespannt auf die fertigstellung des Filers!

Gruss 
Kevinacecombat


----------



## Michael H (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo , schmeiße den Thread mal wieder nach vorn

Hätte da eine Frage zum Sieb , da ich auch gerade im Bau eines Siebfilters bin ( wenn endlich mal alle Teile eintreffen würden ) geht um das Sieb .
Will mein Sieb ja gerade machen ohne diesen Bogen , so wie es hier gebaut ist . Hätte aber noch die Möglichkeit es mit Bogen zu bauen .
Was ist nun besser Gerade oder mit Bogen ...?


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo Michael,

da du es evtl. irgendwann, so wie ich, Leid sein könntest, das Sieb manuell zu reinigen, wäre für eine Automatische Spülung ein gerades Sieb sinnvoller! :smoki


----------



## Carlo (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hi Michael und Olli,

ich glaube es ist egal ob gerade oder gebogen.....momentan muss ich sowieso jeden Abend den Schmodder raus holen.

Da Olli sich seit Jahren mit Siebfilter beschäftigt und schon so ne "Auto-Spülung" hat, würde ich es so machen wie er schreibt>>>>gerade<<<<.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Ok dannwerde ich es gerade machen , Auto Spülung schön und gut aber wie , hab da mal was gesehn mit so einem Gardene Sprüharm 
@Olli . Gibt es da Bilder von der Auto Spülung ..?


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Siebfilter ist fertig*

Hallo Michael,

hier ist die ganze Geschichte.................


----------

